# OSX Video Codecs...



## l008com (Nov 10, 2001)

OK in Classic Video Codecs go in the Extensions folder...
1) OSX uses these Codecs right? The same way it uses fonts in Classic's Font folder.
2) Is there a place to put these Codecs in OSX?
3) If so, WHERE is it?
4) When I add a codec to my Classic Extensions folder, what do I have to do to get X to use it?  Restart Classic I assume, do I have to reboot X as well?  Just reboot the QT player?


----------



## Zapchud (Nov 10, 2001)

Place the codecs in the
/Library/Quicktime 
folder!
I dont know anything about if classic codecs work but, this is where I placed my codecs, and they work!


----------



## joecrow (Nov 11, 2001)

OS X will not use a CODEC in the Classic extensions folder.  In otherwords, OS 9 and OS X QT CODECs are not interchangeable.  Want proof?  divx.jamby.net has a "divx codec" that works in X, but not in 9.  3ivx.com has different versions of their codec for both OS 9 and X.

Mac OS X codecs usually have the '.component' (for quicktime component) extension.

-joecrow


----------

